# WARNING - ATWOOD RV WATER HEATER



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Well, I did say goodbye, but being as how I've got 10 posts left I'm gonna use one of them cos this is an important safety issue.
Mainly applies to RV's tho' I know the odd european units have Atwood water heaters fitted so take note.

This is a warning to you to NEVER leave your RV unattended with the Atwood water heater switched on gas.
Last night, I was working outside the RV and thought "Mmmmmm, that's a funny burning plasticy smell". After a few sniffs I tracked it down to the water boiler. Opened the door and to my horror, found that the plastic cover which keeps damp off the circuit board had melted along it's bottom edge and was dripping melted plastic over the end of the burner tube. I watched the burner flame for a while trying to work out why this had happened but it seemed to be a smooth, correctly coloured flame with no "guttering" or stuttering. All I can think of is that a breeze has got into the compartment and disturbed the flame as they do seem to be susceptible to this (compared to the european Carver/Trauma boilers).
I know one thing, as soon as I get home, I'm gonna look into re-positioning the circuit board with cover and possibly also fabricate and fit a metal heat shield over the top of the burner tube.
The consequences of what could have happened are to horific to think about - especially for a full timer!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Glad your ok buddy. Thanks for the warning, im sure you'll have quite a few rv'ers out looking at their heaters today.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the information . ..lucky you found it before it went up in smoke, 

Cheers Jim


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

zaskar said:


> possibly also fabricate and fit a metal heat shield over the top of the burner tube.
> The consequences of what could have happened are to horific to think about - especially for a full timer!


Phew Zaskar!! That was a close call!

Don't know if one of these would have prevented it happening........

Not very pretty to look at but they claim they keep draughts from disturbing the flame (and probably very simple to make yerself! :wink: )

Cheers
Linda


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Linda 
That shield looks ideal can you tell me is it fitted permanently or do you clip it in place once stopped. I cant think of a time that I would want to heat water while on the move so obviously would only need the shield when stationary. But I also know what I am like and would probably drive off with it still in place and if it isn't a permanent fit it would end up with all the other debris alongside the road. 

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi zaskar,

I've just checked my circuit board and there is no plastic cover on it, maybe a modification to prevent what happened to yours, or I've lost it!! 
Anyway Paul thanks for the warning.

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sparrow said:


> Linda
> That shield looks ideal can you tell me is it fitted permanently or do you clip it in place once stopped. I cant think of a time that I would want to heat water while on the move so obviously would only need the shield when stationary. But I also know what I am like and would probably drive off with it still in place and if it isn't a permanent fit it would end up with all the other debris alongside the road.
> 
> Cheers
> Mike


Hi Mike, sorry for the delayed response, just got in from Newbury.

The shield is a purpose made add-on for Atwood water heaters and, as such, is intended to be permanent.
I'm sure if its fitted as intended it wil remain secure whilst driving :wink:

Cheers
Linda


----------

